

What is the best programming language to learn in 2014? - oh
http://www.sitepoint.com/best-programming-language-learn-2014/

======
dutchrapley
I'm glad someone took the time to point this out.

Here's the money quote:

"The best advice I can offer: stop taking advice from articles like this!"

------
infocollector
Did Oracle pay for this?

